# Tru Glo Bright Site



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I see alot of hunters on the outdoor channel are using this sight for archery, and for being a single pin it shoots real accurately from 0 to 40 yards. (From what I  anways) So I was just wondering if anyone here shoots one, I'm just looking for some dirt on them like if you have had good luck with it , whts the process of settng it up to shoot like 0 to say 30.. Thanks for your help..


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.truglosights.com/content/pro ... tegory.asp

which sight are you talking about? are you talking about one of the pendulum sights, they only have one pin but you have to move them up and down to your yardage marks.

mark


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, Ididnt think that sight was a pendulum sight i thought it was just a single pin.. :homer:


----------

